# Eye Squinting??



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if I'm being really dumb and overthinking things (googling hasn't helped!) but one thing I've noticed lately after being dismayed after taking photos of noah is that he squints an awful lot outdoors, 99% of his photos come out like this.









I kind of noticed that the other chihuahua's photo at the show although long haired had their eyes open and wide in the same sunlight.

Is this normal? I mean I'm just starting to wonder if something isn't right as I'm starting to suspect perhaps allergies? or maybe he is just sensitive due to his paleness? he does paw at his eyes sometimes and recently he has started to scratch generally and theres no signs of flea or dry skin, I just want him to be comfortable!

I don't know what do you guys think? do your chis do this?


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

It's like I've always said: "NO ONE squints like a Chi!" It's what they do! I like to call it the Chi Chi Squint! Mine do it when they are trying to "ham it up" and get something. There are a TON of squinty Chi pics on the internet, and I've posted them to FB and on Pinterest, because it's one of my fav' faces that a Chi makes!

That being said, check for any abnormalitites, to be sure there isn't a problem. Chi's eyes do tend to water a lot, and this can sometimes make them squinty, A) because they protrude a bit and, B) because they are close to the ground, and dust gets stirred up and into their eyes. I wipe my boys' eyes a million times a day, lol.

Chis are just a squinty kinda' dog. It's super cute and I LOVE that they do it! It's like they are always giving the 'stink eye!'


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike does that all the time outside, I wasn't sure it was normal either, as I never had a dog do that before.


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Luka does it alot, he paws at his eyes aswell ... hes done it for the longest time, where his sister hardly squints at all. I would say its pretty normal based on what I have seen


----------

